# Getting 180 Acrylic Soon



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Let me know what ya'll think. You're opinions have always been appreciated...feel free to add other species in a reply I guess if you're not satisfied with the list. I don't plan on getting any Ternetzi though otherwise known as yellow bellied nattereri...too expensive and I don't really like how they look.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i voted for the 3 red bellies.
i dont think 33 of them in a good idea.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would add 3 cariba, but I would also remove a red or 2.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

if i were you i would have 4 caribe and 4 reds... just my 2 cents...

crapfully crapy
Marco


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm thinking I'm gonna give my reds some time to see if I'm able to develop a breeding pair and then I'll try and introduce some caribe. I really like the way a caribe looks...plus there attitudes.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I think you're the sh*t for have 41 piranha and none of them dying or killing each other. Thats an amazing accomplishment dude! No sarcasm if you're thinking that. I'm totally serious. It takes a lot to even keep 9 and you have 41. I'm glad to see you're still around Mad...it would have been a pity for you to leave the board IMO. I read your post and was disappointed you were leaving. I hope you continue to hang around.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Check out my video...here's a linkMy Webpage


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I bet you just love takin care of them all though. I find it rewarding doin tank maintenance...I love my guys so much...now I want an arowana. I'm getting out of control with this hobby. But there's nothing more relaxing then watching your piranha swim around and play with each other.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Oh yeah, I hope I didn't offend you with the post about having more piranha then you. Just thought it would be kinda funny is all. I'm glad to see you're not leaving the board as well...wouldn't be the same without you.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Its no mouse but its a good vid IMO


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

My guys were happy chasing around the large feeder. Couldn't ya tell?!?!


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Yeah, that was my motivation when I found some large feeder at my LFS. I thought it might make a good video. Yours was absolutely crazy with all your guys attacking like that. I wouldn't have been worried about them eating the feeder...I would be worried about one getting bitten and injured during the frenzy with that many piranha's. And that could lead to something even worse...your piranha's frenzying on the injured guy and killing it. Saw that result at one of my LFS, I was so pissed at them when I saw a head of a red belly sitting at the bottom of their tank.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

rosecityrhom said:


> Yeah, that was my motivation when I found some large feeder at my LFS. I thought it might make a good video. Yours was absolutely crazy with all your guys attacking like that. I wouldn't have been worried about them eating the feeder...I would be worried about one getting bitten and injured during the frenzy with that many piranha's. And that could lead to something even worse...your piranha's frenzying on the injured guy and killing it. Saw that result at one of my LFS, I was so pissed at them when I saw a head of a red belly sitting at the bottom of their tank.


----------

